# It's A Boy Cigars



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Any suggestions on a decent (not too pricey) box/bundle of It's A Boy Cigars?

Don't congratulate me, my step daughter is the one with child and of course the sperm donor is out of the picture. I figure my duty as a Grandfather is to exploit any occasion to have a cigar and pass them out to my B&M buddies.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Do the persons that you'll be giving the cigars to actually smoke cigars? If yes, I'd get better quality cigars. If no, go cheap because it won't matter. Most people that get these never actually even remove the cello.

As for what brand exactly, most cigar websites offer a "It's a boy/girl" cigars. The better ones will list the maker's name, like Fuente and such.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> Do the persons that you'll be giving the cigars to actually smoke cigars? If yes, I'd get better quality cigars. If no, go cheap because it won't matter. Most people that get these never actually even remove the cello.
> 
> As for what brand exactly, most cigar websites offer a "It's a boy/girl" cigars. The better ones will list the maker's name, like Fuente and such.


Yea, I'm sure they will get smoked. Thanks.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

It's A Boy! Brevas (5.5" x 42) BOX OF 25 $37.50 < Link to Cigar International


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cant go wrong with these... I also think the packaging is classy for such a wonderful occasion.

Congrats Grandpa!!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is some more:

Here is another on with a nice presentation
http://sgtscigars.com/index.php?mai..._id=26&zenid=8b9ffa6442b9c6916c4a7de1a007363f

It's a Boy Cigars Cusano


----------



## TheBigNasty (Dec 18, 2008)

The Fuentes are a pretty good smoke, actually.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree that the It's a boy! AF's are a decent smoke for the $$.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd say it's never a good idea to pass up an opportunity to celebrate with a cigar, especially the age old tradition of welcoming children with a good smoke. Glad you're keeping the tradition alive!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Davidoff makes It's a boy/girl/both cigars. I can't remember where I seen them though. They don't advertise them that much, and they are PRICEY!


----------



## slayoner (Apr 11, 2009)

boonedoggle said:


> Davidoff makes It's a boy/girl/both cigars. I can't remember where I seen them though. They don't advertise them that much, and they are PRICEY!


...and they are only appropriate to smoke while wearing white gloves.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

slayoner said:


> ...and they are only appropriate to smoke while wearing white gloves.


LOL! Indeed, even billionaires have kids too from time to time, the lucky bastages...! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not going THAT far. :shocked: :biggrin1:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Davidoff makes It's a boy/girl/both cigars. I can't remember where I seen them though. They don't advertise them that much, and they are PRICEY!





Lefty said:


> I'm not going THAT far. :shocked: :biggrin1:


in case you change your mind: :ss

Davidoff Special 'R' (Its A Boy) Cigars

Davidoff Special 'R' (Its A Girl) Cigars


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

You had better like the recipients a lot if you're going to drop three bills on a box of 20. I don't know 20 people I like that well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you are giving our cigars to people who like cigars I'd go with Paron from Tampa Humidor for $69. Otherwise go with A/F curly heads and put your own bow on it that says IT'S A BOY


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i have to agree with the AF


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Coz77 said:


> Cant go wrong with these... I also think the packaging is classy for such a wonderful occasion.
> 
> Congrats Grandpa!!!!


I went with these a year ago. Very classy presentation for the closest of friends. Get some cheaper ones for the people that you know will not smoke them.


----------

